# AG launch monitor v DG pro



## viscount17 (Jan 6, 2010)

I'd planned to get cf'd for a new driver at SnakeEyes but they took so long contacting me I spent the money.
So, having a bit of spare time today I dropped into my local AG, very quiet so I talked myself into a (free) session on the launch monitor - purely to see if my current driver (R7 460 Draw 11.5, Fujikura Mid-kick Reg), was suited to me you understand.

According to the monitor my launch angle was 8.5 deg - AG's verdict need a new driver, Reg but low-kick. Tried a few and R9 was best of those offered, launch angle up to 15 deg.  However at Â£229 I decided to postpone a purchase - they didn't offer any of the Â£99 drivers to try!

So off I went and ended up at DG. Had a look around, spoke with the PGA Pro (good one too), while drooling over the R7 Limited. Tried it with him watching - his verdict, lack of launch angle isn't the club, it's me. So an immediate driver lesson using the Limited; result, way better launch angle, straighter and longer - according to the pro both the result of getting the ball up. I bought that one, at Â£99 it was too hard to resist.

Hitting this is going to be fun, remembering the lesson (fairly radical change which feels awkward at the moment) might be harder.


----------



## Andy (Jan 6, 2010)

What did he change?

Andy


----------



## bobmac (Jan 6, 2010)

Glad to hear it, but dont forget your grip


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 6, 2010)

I love my R7 and it did wonders for my game. I'm currently experimenting/test driving a tour burner which I got for Â£79. The vedict seems to be that the tour burner will be stronger in windy conditions but in most other cases the R7 wins hands down. By the time you get to work on the new move it'll be but a distant memory


----------



## bobmac (Jan 6, 2010)

What did he change?

Andy
		
Click to expand...

His set-up, grip, backswing and followthrough, swing path, swing plane, ball position, posture and angle of attack


----------



## brendy (Jan 6, 2010)

Apart from that, not very much...sniff..


----------



## viscount17 (Jan 6, 2010)

primarily set-up, weight distribution was wrong, striking down not sweeping up, generally a bit of a mess


----------



## Mike_j_golf (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi,
Second picture looks way better, Anyone have any idea what the relationship between launch angle and clubhead/ball speed should be, i know when i use the launch moniter that my best/longest drives are about 12 degrees but i have a swing speed of 110.
Mike


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jan 7, 2010)

Much stronger position in the second picture. The battle begins to trust it enough to take onto the course. On the plus side most shiny new drivers come with a two round good driving guarantee so it should be ok to start with


----------



## andiritchie (Jan 7, 2010)

I think the first picture is the best although a little too much lean back which happens when trying to make a swing change which i know only too well

You will get the hang of it 

Good Luck


----------



## RGDave (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a chart (somewhere on my exernal HD) which i.i.r.c. comes up with an approximate ideal launch angle for different swing speeds.
With 110 mph clubhead speed, you could probably get away with a little less than 12 degrees, but at least you are the right side of the launch angle debate.
On a LM, 12 degrees is going to give you more carry than 11 or 10 (obviously) and from my experience, the carry seems to be really important to the "computer-estimate" of total distance.
I get 14 off my 10* driver (not using currently) with a HL shaft and 15 off my 13*  driver with a Low Launch shaft. Result?....almost no real difference on the course, just the odd monster with the 10* when it all comes together.
Sound to me like you have a pretty good set-up t.b.h.

Shall I try to find the chart sometime?


----------



## Parmo (Jan 7, 2010)

I can't stand getting fitted and have people tell me what I am doping wrong, look if I wanted help I would seek it I am going to play the same way with the new clubs so whats the point in fitting me for a swing I dont have or use?


----------



## Region3 (Jan 8, 2010)

I would've said the first set-up would give a higher launch angle, but the second better for irons.
Just shows what I know lol.


----------



## viscount17 (Jan 8, 2010)

Region3, the before and after are back to front, the one on the right is after the lesson, so apparently I was hitting the driver more as an iron, hence the low launch angle.

you never know, one day I might be able to get near your's.


----------



## Region3 (Jan 8, 2010)

Especially if your big stick is now shinier than mine  

Now if we could only keep it straight!!!


----------



## bobmac (Jan 8, 2010)

Now if we could only keep it straight!!!
		
Click to expand...


Just weaken your left hand a touch.
That will help you release the clubhead without fearing the big hook.


----------



## Redwood (Jan 8, 2010)

Region3, the before and after are back to front, the one on the right is after the lesson, so apparently I was hitting the driver more as an iron, hence the low launch angle.

you never know, one day I might be able to get near your's.
		
Click to expand...

Viscount, do you mean the one on the left is after the lesson?  I'm confused!!!


----------



## Region3 (Jan 8, 2010)

Now if we could only keep it straight!!!
		
Click to expand...


Just weaken your left hand a touch.
That will help you release the clubhead without fearing the big hook. 

Click to expand...

Is that a generalisation, or something you noticed about my grip when we played?

What I fear is a big slice, but I haven't hit one for a while.


----------



## bobmac (Jan 8, 2010)

Just weaken your left hand a touch.
That will help you release the clubhead without fearing the big hook. 

Click to expand...





			Is that a generalisation, or something you noticed about my grip when we played?
		
Click to expand...

I did notice that when you went for the biggy, you missed it left which suggests a possible grip problem.
Sure enough when I checked I could see your left hand was a bit strong.
The push slice normally comes from your anti hook swing when there's trouble left or you've just hooked one on the  previous hole.
If you grip the club a bit more in your left  *hand*  and less in the fingers,  you will hit less hooks.
Check you grip in the mirror compared to this grip


----------



## viscount17 (Jan 8, 2010)

Region3, the before and after are back to front, the one on the right is after the lesson, so apparently I was hitting the driver more as an iron, hence the low launch angle.

you never know, one day I might be able to get near your's.
		
Click to expand...

Viscount, do you mean the one on the left is after the lesson?  I'm confused!!!
		
Click to expand...

well spotted, another problem then - crossed eyes! too long sat in front of a pc at work - where I still am (and tomorrow, and Sunday!)


----------



## Region3 (Jan 10, 2010)

Just weaken your left hand a touch.
That will help you release the clubhead without fearing the big hook. 

Click to expand...





			Is that a generalisation, or something you noticed about my grip when we played?
		
Click to expand...

I did notice that when you went for the biggy, you missed it left which suggests a possible grip problem.
Sure enough when I checked I could see your left hand was a bit strong.
The push slice normally comes from your anti hook swing when there's trouble left or you've just hooked one on the  previous hole.
If you grip the club a bit more in your left  *hand*  and less in the fingers,  you will hit less hooks.
Check you grip in the mirror compared to this grip






Click to expand...

Thanks Bob, I'll have a look


----------

